# Growing pains sour rural life



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Urban sprawl impacts all of our outdoor activities. In the future sportspersons will be forced to become more active in best land management practices and zoning issues.

Growing pains sour rural life
Longtime farmers, newcomers clash over how to use land.

http://www.detnews.com/2002/metro/0212/01/a01-24345.htm


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

"A lot of the nonfarmers love the idea of farmland preservation, but it's harder for a farmer to accept because as they get older, the farm is their retirement and they want to sell to the highest bidder," 

This is where a lot of the problem comes from. There was an article in The Saginaw News a couple of years ago about this subject. One farmer said that what he gets for the sale of his farm is his retirement. He said he doesn`t have a GM pension, he only has what he can get for the farm and if a developer will pay more than someone who wants to farm it, then he will sell to the developer.

How many people who say "enough development is enough", live on a nice big lot outside of a city and have a nice pension. Maybe the farmer only wants the same thing.


----------

